# Did Sikhs Betray In 1857?



## Akashdeep Singh (Nov 13, 2006)

*Did Sikhs Betray in 1857?*






Was this uprising the first war of independence?​






*Prof. Inder Singh Ghagga*​




(Translated from Punjabi by Akashdeep Singh Aulakh)​


​
Whenever a discussion regarding the independence of India has begun the newspapers, the communication mediums and the historical books have gone by leaps and bounds to represent the 1857 uprising as the first war of independence. The revolt of 1857 has been imposed on the brains of common people with that strength that a majority of them have accepted it as first war of independence without reasoning or questioning. Like this was not enough, with immense emphasis it has been said, “The revolt of 1857 would have never failed, provided the Sikhs did not betray. India could have got its independence 100 years earlier, but due to the betrayal by the Sikhs Britisher’s ruled for 90 years and kept plundering and destroying India.”

In 1957, a mega conference of top historians of India was held under the auspices of Central Government and topic of discussion was – “What was the reason for the failure of 1857 revolt?” Top academicians from universities delivered lengthy speeches. Most of them almost focused on only one thing that the revolt of 1857 failed due to betrayal by Sikhs. India had to see the 100 more years of slavery just because of the Sikhs. The famous Sikh historian *Dr. Ganda Singh* was also present in this mega conference. In fact, *Dr. Ganda Singh *was the chairman of this conference. He could not tolerate the insult to whole Sikh community. He felt deeply hurt due to the addressing of Sikhs with the word traitor by the top historians. Eventually, when listening and watching this despicable act was not more tolerable to Dr. Ganda Singh, he resigned from the president ship of this conference. At the same time *Dr. Ganda Singh* asked for time to speak on the stage. The conference hall became turbulent, people starting wondering what is going on? The president was scheduled to speak in the end of the conference, what is going on? First he submitted resignation and now he is asking for time to speak? - people where wondering and watching dumb stuck. *Dr. Ganda Singh* excellently presented the Sikh side of story and that too with such logic and reasoning that the audience was astonished. The whole way of thinking changed and atmosphere got reversed (pasa palat gaya). The historians started to sweat they, who were speaking in loud voices before, started sneaking out of the conference now. Those who were yet to speak, they starting reconsidering the tought of speaking and one of them though it was better not to speak at all. What *Dr. Ganda Singh *spoke was quite a few and nobody gave any satisfactory reply to that. Its not possible to describe everything here what Dr. Ganda Singh spoke, but the following is the summary and central meaning of that talk :-

*“*In the important gathering of today, we are discussing the reasons for the failure of the revolt of 1857 but the whole energy seems to be focused around emphasizing that if Sikhs did not betray the revolt of 1857 would not have failed. By speaking like that about Sikhs you have insulted the whole Sikh community. The Sikh people have given more sacrifices as compared to their population proportion in this country and today the same Sikh community is being made to stand in the court. I am sitting back there and thinking from some time, that if at all the Sikhs have betrayed then whom and why? No! No! this allegation is totally false and against the facts. First of all we should discuss - *was the revolt of 1857 in reality the first war of independence?* No! I do not consider it as the first was of independence, not by any means! This was not any planned and organised revolt. The issue just arose from the fats of cow and pig. The cartridges of the bullets for the rifles are opened with mouth by soldiers. Somebody spread rumors in army that the cartridges are coated with cows and pigs fats. Due to the mention of cow’s fat the Hindus got angered and the Muslims got angered due to pigs fats. An army man named *Mangal Pandey *got angered due to some reason in the Meerut cantonment and shot his British officer. The unplanned and un-organized uprising started from here and the violence started spreading as more people came to know about this. But all this was happening due to religious feelings and not for the freedom of the country. Some shrewd people are trying to paint this religious disturbance as the struggle for independence. At that time, all the kings and chieftains were having their own different views on this religious disturbance. The whole country at that time was divided into small regions. Neither was there a common leader, nor was there any means of communication between all of these small regions. 

I simply do not accept this uprising as the first war of independence because Hindustan (India) was in the shackles of slavery from 700 years. The person who encouraged people for independence for the first time was *Guru Nanak Dev* ji, and his voice was further strengthened by the Singhs (Sikhs): -


*ਜੈਸੀ ਮੈ ਆਵੈ ਖਸਮ ਕੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਤੈਸੜਾ ਕਰੀ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਵੇ ਲਾਲੋ *
जैसी मै आवै खसम की बाणी तैसड़ा करी गिआनु वे लालो ॥
jaisee mai aavai khasam kee banee taisrhaa karee gi-aan vay laalo.

*ਪਾਪ ਕੀ ਜੰਞ ਲੈ ਕਾਬਲਹੁ ਧਾਇਆ ਜੋਰੀ ਮੰਗੈ ਦਾਨੁ ਵੇ ਲਾਲੋ *
पाप की जंञ लै काबलहु धाइआ जोरी मंगै दानु वे लालो ॥
paap kee janj lai kaablahu Dhaa-i-aa joree mangai daan vay laalo.

*ਸਰਮੁ ਧਰਮੁ ਦੁਇ ਛਪਿ ਖਲੋਏ ਕੂੜੁ ਫਿਰੈ ਪਰਧਾਨੁ ਵੇ ਲਾਲੋ *
सरमु धरमु दुइ छपि खलोए कूड़ु फिरै परधानु वे लालो ॥
saram Dharam du-ay chhap khalo-ay koorh firai parDhaan vay laalo.

*ਕਾਜੀਆ ਬਾਮਣਾ ਕੀ ਗਲ ਥਕੀ ਅਗਦੁ ਪੜੈ ਸੈਤਾਨੁ ਵੇ ਲਾਲੋ *
काजीआ बामणा की गल थकी अगदु पड़ै सैतानु वे लालो ॥
kaajee-aa baamnaa kee gal thakee agad parhai saitaan vay laalo.

*ਮੁਸਲਮਾਨੀਆ ਪੜਹਿ ਕਤੇਬਾ ਕਸਟ ਮਹਿ ਕਰਹਿ ਖੁਦਾਇ ਵੇ ਲਾਲੋ *
मुसलमानीआ पड़हि कतेबा कसट महि करहि खुदाइ वे लालो ॥
musalmaanee-aa parheh kataybaa kasat meh karahi khudaa-ay vay laalo.

*ਜਾਤਿ ਸਨਾਤੀ ਹੋਰਿ ਹਿਦਵਾਣੀਆ ਏਹਿ ਭੀ ਲੇਖੈ ਲਾਇ ਵੇ ਲਾਲੋ *
जाति सनाती होरि हिदवाणीआ एहि भी लेखै लाइ वे लालो ॥
jaat sanaatee hor hidvaanee-aa ayhi bhee laykhai laa-ay vay laalo.

*ਖੂਨ ਕੇ ਸੋਹਿਲੇ ਗਾਵੀਅਹਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਰਤੁ ਕਾ ਕੁੰਗੂ ਪਾਇ ਵੇ ਲਾਲੋ *
खून के सोहिले गावीअहि नानक रतु का कुंगू पाइ वे लालो ॥१॥
khoon kay sohilay gavee-ah naanak rat kaa kungoo paa-ay vay laalo. 

*ਸਾਹਿਬ ਕੇ ਗੁਣ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਗਾਵੈ ਮਾਸ ਪੁਰੀ ਵਿਚਿ ਆਖੁ ਮਸੋਲਾ*
साहिब के गुण नानकु गावै मास पुरी विचि आखु मसोला ॥
saahib kay gun naanak gaavai maas puree vich aakh masolaa.

*ਜਿਨਿ ਉਪਾਈ ਰੰਗਿ ਰਵਾਈ ਬੈਠਾ ਵੇਖੈ ਵਖਿ ਇਕੇਲਾ*
जिनि उपाई रंगि रवाई बैठा वेखै वखि इकेला ॥
jin upaa-ee rang ravaa-ee baithaa vaykhai vakh ikaylaa.


*ਸਚਾ ਸੋ ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਸਚੁ ਤਪਾਵਸੁ ਸਚੜਾ ਨਿਆਉ ਕਰੇਗੁ ਮਸੋਲਾ *
सचा सो साहिबु सचु तपावसु सचड़ा निआउ करेगु मसोला ॥
sachaa so saahib sach tapaavas sachrhaa ni-aa-o karayg masolaa.

*ਕਾਇਆ ਕਪੜੁ ਟੁਕੁ ਟੁਕੁ ਹੋਸੀ ਹਿਦੁਸਤਾਨੁ ਸਮਾਲਸੀ ਬੋਲਾ *
काइआ कपड़ु टुकु टुकु होसी हिदुसतानु समालसी बोला ॥
kaa-i-aa kaparh tuk tuk hosee hindusataan samaalsee bolaa.

*ਆਵਨਿ ਅਠਤਰੈ ਜਾਨਿ ਸਤਾਨਵੈ ਹੋਰੁ ਭੀ ਉਠਸੀ ਮਰਦ ਕਾ ਚੇਲਾ *
आवनि अठतरै जानि सतानवै होरु भी उठसी मरद का चेला ॥
aavan ath-tarai jaan sataanvai hor bhee uthsee marad kaa chaylaa.

*ਸਚ ਕੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਆਖੈ ਸਚੁ ਸੁਣਾਇਸੀ ਸਚ ਕੀ ਬੇਲਾ *
सच की बाणी नानकु आखै सचु सुणाइसी सच की बेला 
sach kee banee naanak aakhai sach sunaa-isee sach kee baylaa. 

The English translation of which is like this: -

*As the Word of the Forgiving Lord comes to me, so do I express it, O Lalo.*
*Bringing the marriage party of sin, Babar has invaded from Kaabul, demanding our land as his wedding gift, O Lalo.*
*Modesty and righteousness both have vanished, and falsehood struts around like a leader, O Lalo.*
*The Qazis and the Brahmins have lost their roles, and Satan now conducts the marriage rites, O Lalo.*
*The Muslim women read the Koran, and in their misery, they call upon God, O Lalo.*
*The Hindu women of high social status, and others of lowly status as well, are put into the same category, O Lalo.*
*The wedding songs of murder are sung, O Nanak, and blood is sprinkled instead of saffron, O Lalo.*
*Nanak sings the Glorious Praises of the Lord and Master in the city of corpses, and voices this account.*
*The One who created, and attached the mortals to pleasures, sits alone, and watches this*
*The Lord and Master is True, and True is His justice. He issues His Commands according to His judgement.* 
*The body-fabric will be torn apart into shreds, and then India will remember these words.*
*Coming in seventy-eight (1521 A.D.), they will depart in ninety-seven (1540 A.D.), and then another disciple of man will rise up.*
*Nanak speaks the Word of Truth; he proclaims the Truth at this, the right time.*

The invader *Babur* imprisoned Guru Nanak Dev ji where *Guru Nanak* had to bear tortures, had to grind flour and do other hard work..... The struggle for freedom starts from that time. *Guru Arjun dev* ji were considered a rebel by the invader/king, and he was martyred by exposing to intolerable tortures. The first great martyr of India was *Guru Arjan Sahib* ji. *Guru Hargobind Sahib* was imprisoned in the form of prisoner of war in the prison of Gwalior for long time. He also fought 4 wars at different times. *Guru Tegh Bahadar* Sahib were martyred fighting for the sake of self-respect, dignity and freedom of religion by *Aurangzeb* in Delhi. Did *Guru Hagobind* had some personal grudge against Aurangzeb? *Guru Gobind Singh* ji fought for the freedom of people and societal welfare. He tolerated enormous problems, raised his sword for the “just war”, infused self-respect and dignity in Indian people; rare instances like this are found in the history. Every Sikh jumped into the war field without worrying about their life. *Banda Singh Bahadur* along with his Sikh knights gave big troubles to *Emperor Bahadur Shah* and *Farukhshayyar* and eventually he sacrificed himself along with numerous other Sikhs for the sake of freedom while fighting these wars. This fierce war for the sake of freedom continued, swords kept rising, shots kept firing, Knights kept fighting, the blood kept oozing and flowing like rivers.... but this selfless quality did not go away and kept progressing forward from one generation to the other. They kept getting severed into pieces, heads kept getting slashed, they kept going forward, even got buried alive in walls, were boiled in water but kept fighting the war of life and freedom. *Nawab Kapur Singh, Sardar Jassa Singh Ahluwalia, Sardar Jassa Singh Ramgarhia, Maharaja Ranjeet Singh, Sardar Hari Singh Nalwa, Baba Deep Singh, Akali Phoola Singh, Sardar Shaam Singh Atari *and* Bhai Maharaj Singh* – the list of such people who kept the cruel rulers on their toes is long.

The Sikhs sealed the *Khyber Pass* which was the route of the invaders who kept plundering India in the past and forced them to return back from where they had come. The area till *Satluj* river had been made the part of *Afghanistan* by these invaders, the Sikhs took back this area from them and joined it back with India. But you people did not stop the Britishers and let them come in via the sea route and they eventually occupied the whole of India. Only Punjab was free from the British slavery, where the Sikhs were ruling under the rule of *Maharaja Ranjeet Singh*, you people did not let remain that free as well. Countless people from the Indian region outside Punjab joined the British forces and attacked Punjab along with Britishers just after the death of *Maharaja Ranjeet Singh*. The traitors like Laal Singh, Gulaab Singh, Dhiyan Singh joined hands with the cheating Britishers. The most powerful empire of the world (British) and most of the India outside Punjab moved towards Punjab along with their weapons to finish the Sikhs. Nevertheless, the *Khalsa* showed such an example of bravery in this war, that people will remember that till the end of this world. Poet *Shah Muhammad* has written the account of that war as follows:

*Jang Hind Punjab da hon lagga, doven paatshahi fauja bhariaayan ne |*
*Naal goliyaan de bande jaan udd de, haathi udd de sanhe ambariaayan ne |*
*Ajj hove sarkaar taan mull pave, jehdiyaan khalse ne tega mariyaan ne |*
*Shah Muhammada! Ik sarkaar bajhon, fauja jit ke ant nu hariyaan ne |*
(Jangnama Shah Muhammad)

Which in plain English translates to: -
The battle between Hindustan and Punjab has begun, armies are heavy from both sides. 
People are blowing away with gun fires, the Elephants are getting blown away to the skies as well.
If the master was present today he would have appreciated, the powerful blows of the sword of the Khalsa. 
Oh Shah Muhammad! After the master, the other army has lost even after winning. 
(Description of the war by Shah Muhammad)

The havoc that the local people from outside Punjab unleashed by joining the Britishers cannot be expressed in words – Sikh houses and businesses were plundered and destroyed, young men were killed mercilessly, fires were set, everything was wrecked. The Sikhs who were rich and prosperous were turned into poor having no property, women were dishonored. The Sikhs had not yet forgotten the nerve wrecking atrocities done by Hindus – how a prosperous Punjab was turned into soil by joining hands with the British, how freedom was turned into slavery. Just 10 years had passed after the fall of Sikh kingdom (1849) that this self-centered revolt of 1857 sprung. The deep wounds inflicted by the Hindu armies had not yet vanished from the Sikh minds. After that fierce destruction the Sikhs had just begun to get past their woes. It is worth noting here - did any Hindu leader approach Sikhs? Did they ask the Sikhs to join this revolt? Did the Sikhs agree? Furthermore, a common man named *Bahadur Shah Jafar*, who was from the lineage of the *Mughals* who committed uncountable atrocities on Indian people and had killed uncountable young people, was to take the throne after this revolt- do you think Sikhs would have agreed to this?

The Kings and Chieftains, who are being praised on this stage today and are being painted as the heroes of the community - there is a need to analyze their characters as well. Queen of Jhansi, *Lakshmi Bai* had no son and her husband was a commoner of no good health and he died due to various diseases that he was suffering from. Lakshmi Bai wanted to adopt a child but the British Empire was not happy and they refused her adoption. *In turn, Lakshmi Bai sent a letter to the British rulers asking them for 10 Lakh rupees annually to give her kingdom to the British with was rejected by the British. She then reduced the asking price to 2 Lakhs and kept wooing the Britishers for the deal but even then they did not agree. Let me remind you all here that all these hand written letters from Lakshmi Bai are preserved in a big library in London.* These letters have the contract mentioned by Lakshmi Bai. When the deal did not work, she decided to fight. The stories of *Tantya Tope* and *Nana Farnvees* is not better then the story of *Laskhmi Bai.* All these people had their own axe to grind, somebody was just interested in a small piece of land and some other had other interests, there was no common motive for this struggle. It is also worth noticing here that the common people of the kingdoms of these people were not very happy to live under their rule – atrocities were committed against them and they were often insulted. The British rule was much better than these kings and chieftains. 

You people are calling the aimless revolt of 1857 as first struggle for independence? – I do not agree with you.(eh makhanak vakti junoon si). The true war of independence had already started from the time of *Guru Nanak Dev* ji but then the whole of India helped the British to attack Punjab and take away its independence, they became instrumental in taking away the freedom of a big and free kingdom of Punjab. During the revolt of 1857, neither the Hindu leaders approached the Sikhs for help nor the Sikhs commit joining the revolt. Some people fought for their own vested interest and now Sikhs are being painted and traitors. How shameful is this act! How shamefully you people are polluting the history and targeting false and despicable allegations on Sikhs. 

The Sikhs who sacrificed their uncountable lives and saved the dignity and self-respect of Bharat (India), whose blood has flowed like rivers, who infused a new life in Indian masses and gave new meaning to life, who saved the country from breaking away into pieces – this is what they get from India in reward? Traitors! this is the crown that you will put on their heads? I have a lot to speak but time is limited. I will print a booklet today itself and put in your hands by tomorrow morning so that the whole picture becomes clear, so that the whole world comes to know how through a well planned conspiracy the Sikhs are being rendered courage less and are being insulted.*” *

--- (*Dr. Ganda Singh ji*)

The book was really written overnight. Its Punjabi, English and Hindi versions were cyclostyled and were distributed among people. There was good effect of this and then nobody dared to call Sikhs traitor again in the later versions of the same conference. But the deeper plots and conspiracies have continued to exist against the Sikhs and continue to slander the Sikh pride and history. Sadly, the Sikh community at present is devoid of fearless scholars like *Dr. Ganda Singh* ji who could say right things at right time. He single handedly muted top historians who had gathered in the conference from all over India, tore apart the truth from the 1857 revolt and brought to light the reality of the so called martyrs. Will the present Sikh scholars, who talk about the freedom of press and welfare of Sikh society, ever gather courage to use their pens to present the disaster of Sikh society correctly to the world? Will they suggest a solid aim or show a path to come out of this disaster?

*Appendix*

*Table: Contribution of Sikhs in the freedom struggle of India.*
*-----------------------------------------------------------------*

Hanged till death
Sikhs:93
Non-sikhs:28

Life imprisonment
Sikhs: 2147
Non-sikhs:499

Died in Jallianwala Bagh
Sikhs:799
Non-sikhs:501

Died in different incidents
Sikhs:67
Non-sikhs:46

Died in Kooka movement
Sikhs:91
Non-sikhs: --

Died in Akali movement
Sikhs:500
Non-sikhs:--

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Total* 
Sikhs:* 3697 *
Non-sikhs: *1074*

And now note the % of Sikh population in India, according to 2001 census (Source:Wikipedia)

Composition % of total of population in 2001
Hindus 82.00 %
Muslims 12.20 %
Christians 2.31 %
*Sikhs 2.00 % *
Buddhists 0.77 %
Jains 0.41 %
Others 0.76 % 


*References: -*



1857 AND SIKH
Demographics of India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
(Akashdeep -> Just 2 %??? :advocate:.....what is wrong with these 2% traitors? why are they so passionate about freedom?? Is it because they are inherently traitors?? :wink

Khalsa ji, this attempt of tranlastion of the original atricle from Prof. Inder Singh Ghagga is once again the first draft (just like the 2 I've completed earlier), therefore, kindly pardon mistakes.


Sat Shri Akaal, 
-Akashdeep



----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------



## Arvind (Nov 13, 2006)

This is very informative article Akashdeep. You are doing a great seva by translating these. Excellent Job!

Regards, Arvind.


----------



## karamjit singh (Nov 13, 2006)

Very good job in translating the work of a good writer.


----------



## dalsingh (Nov 13, 2006)

What were Siksh supposed to do? Support the reinstallation of the Moghul emperor? They had tried to exterminate Sikhs from existence. What about all the poorbia sepoys who actually helped the British against Sikhs in the Anglo-Sikh wars, who betrayed who. 

Besides the commonly cited reasons behind the "mutiny" was pig and cow fat being used to grease ammunition cartridges, what Sikh would care about stuff like that.

Nope, without Sikh resistance India would have been a Muslim country a long time ago.


----------



## Akashdeep Singh (Nov 15, 2006)

I also think sometimes, why do people outside* Punjab* know about stories like - 
heer-ranjha, sassi-punnu etc. 

but do not know about people like-
 "*Hari Singh Nalua*" "*Sham Shingh Atari*" "*Maharaja Ranjeet Singh*" etc. ???? 

There are movies on these love-stories and why not on great people who saved *India* from the 
clutches of slavery (*Mughal *slavery and *British *slavery)

...and then I conclude blaming myself for this. We as Sikhs have not taken the responsibility of 
knowing and preserving our own history and pride - what to expect other people to do it?

Sat Shri Akaal,
-Akashdeep


----------



## Hukum Kaur (Nov 16, 2006)

Every time I talk about sikhi's great morals and courage and equality, to my mother, she loks away and says between closed lips..."they murdered Indira Ghandi..." 
So my response is to study the history much more so that i may be aible to find the words to educate her. I wish to free her from propaganda of the media. 
I thank you Akashdeep singh for that great amount of information, my mind continues to expand. 
And I am greatful to my mother, for motivating me to know my history!
Wahe Guru


----------



## Akashdeep Singh (Nov 16, 2006)

Hukum Kaur said:


> Every time I talk about sikhi's great morals and courage and equality, to my mother, she loks away and says between closed lips..."they murdered Indira Ghandi..."


Hukum Kaur ji, I'm impressed with the response that you have chosen to this behavior. There is a lot to be said on this topic. I'll choose some other occasion to talk on it or come up with an article. There is no doubt that the Sikhs have had the passion for freedom in greater amount. Mathematicians and statisticians can calculate that percentage from the data at the end of the article that is posted here. Sikhs are just 2% but their sacrifices and contributions in the freedom struggle of India are in huge numbers. The above data does not count the number of Sikh lives lost fighting for the freedom from the cruel *Mughal* rulers. If those numbers are counted, not a single mouth will ever open against the contribution of Sikhs towards the freedom.

Our gurus have told us,

_*"Soora so pehchaniye jo ladai deen ke het
 purja purja kat mare kabhi na chade khet"*_

Which translates loosely to English like, *"The Knight is only he, who fights for the cause of the poor and helpless. He fights in the battlefield for justice and does not retract even if he is cut into pieces limb by limb"*

[Disclaimer: I did not get time to translate the above written lines word by word as I'm rushing for a meeting. Khalsa ji, pardon mistakes if any. "He" is used in the translation above to refer to humans as entirety. It has nothing to do with gender classification]



Hukum Kaur said:


> So my response is to study the history much more so that i may be aible to find the words to educate her. I wish to free her from propaganda of the media.


I am thankful that you have chosen this path of knowing the right history. I just completed another article on *"Indian National Army"* which was the brain product of *Captain Mohan Singh* but nobody remembered him. The article has been submitted to the service of the Khalsa last night in "Hard Talk" and is awaiting moderators approval. 



Hukum Kaur said:


> And I am greatful to my mother, for motivating me to know my history!
> Wahe Guru


Wow! I love that spirit! Its the same spirit you have shown here that Khalsa has shown over the history, Congratulations!. 
Problems and obstacles encourage the *Khalsa* even more instead of bringing its morals down. The mughals and the  attackers like Abdali who were plundering India in the past tried to finish the Sikhs from the land of India as the Sikhs were the only people who were trying to raise voice and swords against the attackers. The cruel attackes killed sikh men, women and children in thousands. In one day 20,000 sikh men, women and children were killed [http://www.allaboutsikhs.com/Sikh-History/Historical-Sikh-Events-The-Great-Holocaust-Wadda-Ghalug.html]
People like *Ahmad Shah Abdali* might have thought that the Sikhs will never be able to get over this mass massacre and will never gain their courage again.  But he was so wrong, his thought of fighting and finishing the Sikhs was like trying to cut the pond water with a sword. The more the Sikhs were challenged and oppressed, the more they came back with even larger power. Eventually, under *Maharaja Ranjeet Singh* these cruel rulers  were pushed back from where they had come and all the region till Afghanistan was made part of the empire of *Maharaja Ranjeet Singh*.

The rule of *Maharaja Ranjeet Singh* is the best example of *democracy* in a *Monarchy*. When all other kings ruled with heavy hand and imposed their religion on the people of their kingdom with force, Maharaja Ranjeet Singh respected the freedom of religion of all the people. He never impose Sikhism on anybody even though he was a great and powerful king, so powerful that even the British did not dare to attack his kingdom till the time he was alive. He recruited British and French generals to train his army with the modern warfare techniques. 

Once this great king was asked to comment on the fact that he had vision only in one eye, he replied,*"God wanted me to see all the religions of the world with just one eye,(ie. without descrimination) that is why he took the light from the other" *:roll:

*Maharaja Ranjeet Singh* himself had no belief in cow worship (our Hindu brothers have that belief) but *Maharaja Ranjeet Singh* banned the slaughter of cows in his kingdom so that the religious feelings of the *Hindus* of his kingdom are not hurt. It is hard to find such an example from the history where a powerful king respected the religious sentiments of all the religions in his kingdom. Contrary to *Maharaja Ranjeet Singh*, the *mughal* rulers had been killing the Hindus mercilessly if they did not accept *Islam*.

Sat Shri Akaal,
-Akashdeep


----------



## karamjit singh (Nov 16, 2006)

Very informative contribution, Akashdeep.

I'd like to add to the discussion that the participation of Sikhs is not limited to the freedom struggle only. Sikhs have, from time to time, sacrificed their lives to uphold the honor of the Republic of India as a free nation. Nobody can deny the contribution of Sikhs to the Indo-Pak wars, Sino-Indian, and the Kargil war. 

*FACT:* The Sikh Regiment is the highest decorated regiment of the Indian Army!


----------



## jaskaransingh82 (Nov 22, 2006)

Good effort Akashdeep singh. i think i want to state one quote regarding Shri Guru HArgobind Singh ji (1606-1644) . He fought 4 different battles against moghul emperor Shahjahan who ruled india from 1628 until 1658.and not Aurangzeb  who was succeeded by aurangzeb who ruled india was ruler in period from 1658 until 1707.Shri Guru Gobind Singh & Banda Bahadur fought aurangzeb's atrocities.

One more Fact about sikh ruler MAharaj Ranjit Singh's intelligence is in Khyber pass(North western frontier)...Hari singh NAlwa was first ever general to seal this frontier & hence the invaders...in Shajahan reign ,even he tried to seal dis border of his empire ,bt only left with huge imperial losses. Insulting Sikhs like dis is mere cowardness of some ppl. But this is very common thing between most indian...i have many frnds from south india.who jus only believe indira gandhi was killed by sikhs ,becoz she tried to kill some terrorist hidden in HArmandar sahib..It pains a lot when we hear such statements..But this is what dey inherit from listenin from thier parents....hmmmm...They said dey dnt much abt the issue of 84 bt dey only know dis much ..


----------



## Akashdeep Singh (Dec 1, 2006)

jaskaransingh82 said:


> Good effort Akashdeep singh. i think i want to state one quote regarding Shri Guru HArgobind Singh ji (1606-1644) . He fought 4 different battles against moghul emperor Shahjahan who ruled india from 1628 until 1658.and not Aurangzeb who was succeeded by aurangzeb who ruled india was ruler in period from 1658 until 1707.Shri Guru Gobind Singh & Banda Bahadur fought aurangzeb's atrocities.


 
Khalsa ji, 

The article below also says the same. 
*"Guru Hargobind Sahib* was imprisoned in the form of prisoner of war in the prison of Gwalior for long time. He also fought 4 wars at different times."

Actually the error is in the following line to this line which is,
"*Guru Hargobind* ji were martyred fighting for the sake of self-respect, dignity and freedom of religion by *Aurangzeb* in Delhi."

The correct line should be:-
"*Guru Tegh Bahadar Sahib* were martyred fighting for the sake of self-respect, dignity and freedom of religion by *Aurangzeb* in Delhi."

This is my mistake, original article has this right. Yours truly typed wrong while translating. Please accept my apologies for this mistake. 

Thanks you very-very much for attention to detail. I am obliged and impressed with the concentration you have read this article. I hope to see this attention on other articles as well. 

_Waheguru sanu sareyaan nu tuhadey wargi parkhya karan di takat bakshey!_

Sat Shri Akaal,
-Akashdeep
PS: ...also editing the article at the start of the thread.


----------



## badmash (Jan 25, 2007)

No, the sikhs were truly 'waffadar' to their 'namak'. 
Also, it was payback against the soldiers who had thwarted the sikhs under Ranjit Singh. India's attitude towards sikhs has always been pathetic, ungrateful and jealous. After all, who else has raised a hand against the invaders and actually won? That is the point, and the historical debt India owes to the sikhs, but has never paid, is why there remains so much ambivalent antipathy towards the sikhs. We remain one of India's pillars in defense, less every day and hour but it would be hard to overstate our contribution.


----------



## Akashdeep Singh (Jan 26, 2007)

badmash said:


> No, the sikhs were truly 'waffadar' to their 'namak'.
> Also, it was payback against the soldiers who had thwarted the sikhs under Ranjit Singh. India's attitude towards sikhs has always been pathetic, ungrateful and jealous. After all, who else has raised a hand against the invaders and actually won? That is the point, and the historical debt India owes to the sikhs, but has never paid, is why there remains so much ambivalent antipathy towards the sikhs. We remain one of India's pillars in defense, less every day and hour but it would be hard to overstate our contribution.



Dear Friend,

Thanks for your comments. You will also be surprised to know that Sikh related history and heroic events are not represented very well in all the course work in India. In India, even the Sikhs are growing up in ignorance about the history and true facts related to their faith. I myself have grown up studying the same curriculum in India. Now, when I research on Sikh history and other related facts I get shocked on the apathy of authorities in India on inclusion of Sikh related history in curriculum. People know very well about Akbar but do not know about Maharaja Ranjeet Singh. I have seen prestigious history books portraying *Akbar* as the lover of all religions etc. etc.  and then get shocked that nothing (or just couple of lines) is mentioned about *Maharaja Ranjeet Singh* whose kingdom is the best (perhaps the only) example of *Democracy* in a *Monarchy

*Chardi Kala,
-Akashdeep Singh


----------



## badmash (Jan 26, 2007)

Thank you. But what do you expect? The pakistanis do not exactly say, "Hey, we are all actually converted Hindus and Buddhists, let us be charistable towards our {censored} cousins"; no they despise us. 

Similarly, most educated indians know full well wiithout sikhs, almost all of northern India would be bowing to Mecca. Also, while the Marathas, Rajputs and Jats could go into the Khyber and bring back the doors of temple of Somnath, we did. I think this makes people, in an odd way, not like Sikh history because it sheds light on their own failures. 

As for Ranjit Singh, forget about Democracy man! How about finally giving some Pathans and Afghans an *** wipping!? The list goes on, as many of you know. Hari Singh Nalwa, Phula Singh Akali,  Jassa Singh, Etc, etc....what men! Very few died peacefully, choosing instead to die as their soldiers did on the battlefield. 

Anyway, it is not as if it takes anyone a lot of effort to find out more. Khuswant Singh's "History of the Sikhs" is a great place to start.

Sat Sri Akal!


----------



## badmash (Jan 26, 2007)

Here is a quote from Winston Churchill in 1906 regarding Sikh forces in Africa during British Colonial times:

"Guardian over all stands the Sikh, who being immune to local influence of all kinds constitues the "motor muscle" of Imperial Authority as he stands erect beside his rifle on guard over British Interests 6,000 miles from the Punjab. He is a picked volunteer from all the Sikh Regiments. If at any time considerations of expense or desire to obtain complete homogeneity in the military forces of the Protectorate should lead to the disbandment of these companies, those who take the decision will have incurred a responsibility which few would care to share with them."


----------



## badmash (Jan 26, 2007)

Below is a poem written by General Sir James Will{censored}s, written for his Indian soldiers after WWI. I hope some will enjoy it. 


HURNAM SINGH

By General Sir James Will{censored}s



Beneath an ancient pipal-tree, fast by the Jhelum’s tide,
In silent thought sat Hurnam-Singh,
A Khalsa soldier of the King:
He mused on things now done and past,
For he had reached his home at last,
His empty sleeve his pride.


Five years before a village lout, beneath the self-same tree,
He met the Havildar, who’d come
With honeyed words and beat of drum,
Cajoling all who glory sought,
And telling how the regiment fought
The Zakha and the Mohmand clans,
With shouts of victory.


Wah Guru Ji ! rang in his ears, the famous battle cry,
And since those days Hurnam had seen,
On Flanders plains, from fierce Messines,
To Festubert and Neuve Chapelle,
Mid festering bogs and scenes of hell,
How Khalsa soldiers die.


The village yokels round him flocked to hearken to his tales,
How he had crossed the Kala sea,
From India’s strand past Araby,
Thro’ Egypt’s sands to Europe’s shores,
Where the wild stormy mistral roars,
And anchor’d in M{censored}illes.


“Is it the truth,” said one more bold than village yokels be,
“That men with wings ascend on high
And fight with Gods in yonder sky?
That iron monsters belching wrath,
Beneath their wheels of Jurggernaut,
Claim victims for Kali?”


“Now list all ye,” said Hurnam-Singh, “the aged and the youth,
The tales they told in bygone days,
Of Gods and Ghouls in ancient lays,
Are true, not false; mine eyes descried,
Mine ears have heard as heroes died,
The Mahabharut’s truth.


“The land of France is wide and fair, the people brave and free,
I fain would tell, but orders came,
“Push on, the foe awaits the game”-
The game of death; the Khalsa cry,
The warriors’ slogan, rent the sky,
Fateh Wah Guru Ji!


“The Sahibs’ face told their tale; no craven thought or sloth
In those brave hearts, as we had learned
When Gujerat the tide had turned,
And left the names of Aliwal
And Chillianwala as a pall
Of glory to us both.


“And thus the sons of Hindustan, from Himalaya to Scinde,
From Hindu Kush to Deccan plains,
Rent in a day the ancient chains,
Which isolated class from clan,
And joined in battle as one man,
To die for Mata Hind.


“ Hur Mahadeao! Guru Ji! And Allah’s sacred name,
Shri Gunga Jai! from brave Nepal, 
Re-echoed loud through wild Garhwal;
From Dogra vale, Afride clan,
To the proud homes of Rajistan,
Was lit the martial flame.

“As pitiless the bullets rained,`mid angry storm and flood,
Khudadad Khan! immortal name,
Stood by his gun, for India’s fame
Was in his hands; the Huns advance,
Recoil; Retire; the soil of France
Is richer with his blood.”
And Hurnam paused as he recalled, one dark November morn,
When twice three thousand foes had rushed
Our trenches, powdered into dust,
And bayonet point and Kukry blade
Avenging retribution made,
Before the break of dawn.


“Garhwal will tell”, he said, “with pride her children oft recite,
How Durwan Negi, lion-heart!
Was first and foremost from the start;
He led the charge which won the day,--
Oh, brothers, `twas a glorious fray,
For victory came with light.”


Shabash! Shabash! From every tongue, and mothers’ hearts stood
Still,
As sons stepped forth and made demand,
They too should join the glorious band,
They too should hear the battle’s din,
Or purge the soul of every sin,
If such were Ishwar’s will.


Hurnam went on: “At Neuve Chapelle, at Festubert, we bled,
On Wipers field, at Moulin Pietre,
We heard the German hymn of hate;
Above our lines the war ships soared,
Our trenches rocked while cannon roared
The requiem of the dead.”



The Jhelum’s banks had witnessed oft her waters stained with 
gore,
Had heard the tramp of countless feet,
Had known both triumph and defeat,
But never had her waters swirled
A prouder message to the world,
Then Hurnam’s story bore.






For India’s sons had sealed their oath, according to their laws;
Sealed it with blood across the sea,
From Flanders to Gallipoli,
On Tigris’ banks, on Egypt’s sands,
`Mid Afric’s swamps and hinterlands,
And died in England’s cause.


For ages long the Mullah’s cry, the temple bells shall wile,
And call to prayer for those who died,
The father, mother, son, and bride,
Descendants of the loyal brave
Who rest in warriors’ simple grave,
And need no marble pile.


(This was also published in Blackwood’s magazine in December, 1917.)


----------



## Akashdeep Singh (Jan 29, 2007)

badmash said:


> Below is a poem written by General Sir James Will{censored}s, written for his Indian soldiers after WWI. I hope some will enjoy it.
> 
> 
> HURNAM SINGH
> ...



Khalsa ji,

Thanks for sharing this historical fact with us. 

-Akashdeep Singh


----------



## vaapaaraa (Jan 29, 2007)

On manybooks.net also there is a book called

Hira Singh - When India Came To Fight In Flanders
byTalbot Mundy

Its an intersting true tale about a sikh army regiment..


----------



## badmash (Jan 30, 2007)

Funny you bring it up. There is next to nothing written in India or available out there about Hira Singh. The New York times did report that 100 indian soldier, pretending to be muslims, marched from Turkey to India in WWI. I have tried to research more, but it is difficult. And if so, why was not more written about it at the time?


----------



## krapal (May 18, 2007)

Akashdeep Singh said:


> I also think sometimes, why do people outside* Punjab* know about stories like -
> heer-ranjha, sassi-punnu etc.
> 
> but do not know about people like-
> ...


 
very happy to found u here,u r wounderfull person tht's why u r my ideal...



Akashdeep Singh said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> Thanks for your comments. You will also be surprised to know that Sikh related history and heroic events are not represented very well in all the course work in India. In India, even the Sikhs are growing up in ignorance about the history and true facts related to their faith. I myself have grown up studying the same curriculum in India. Now, when I research on Sikh history and other related facts I get shocked on the apathy of authorities in India on inclusion of Sikh related history in curriculum. People know very well about Akbar but do not know about Maharaja Ranjeet Singh. I have seen prestigious history books portraying *Akbar* as the lover of all religions etc. etc. and then get shocked that nothing (or just couple of lines) is mentioned about *Maharaja Ranjeet Singh* whose kingdom is the best (perhaps the only) example of *Democracy* in a *Monarchy*
> 
> ...


tusi Great hoooooo...guess who i am?


----------



## sachbol (Aug 2, 2011)

After the death of Maharaja Ranjit Singh the Sikhs fought two Anglo-Sikh Wars. Please read the history. The British would have been 
sunk in the ocean had the other states not helped British.
Sikhs were not fighting British alone, they had been fighting against all Indian princely states. Sikhs could easily defeat British but 
practically they had been fighting against almost whole of Gulam India. 
Punjab army lost. They were almost destroyed. The remaining Khalsa army had no choice but to join British army. They had hatred 
towards all the Desi states for betraying them. Yes they fought for British in 1857 and the British won!

Question is who betrayed:  Sikhs or Hindus & Muslims( who helped the British in First Sikh War and second Sikh War)


----------

